# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  **Labs

## Jimbo2

Pacific Rim Labs injectables

----------


## KGBnine

new lab?

----------


## Jimbo2

Hardly.....It's one of the top UG labs that went semi-private.

----------


## MrTapia

great ..pm me some infos about this

----------


## IRNMAD

is it junk or a good lab?

----------


## 956Vette

> great ..pm me some infos about this


Nobody is going to pm you anything...not how it works around here.

Very good lab from my experience

----------


## Blitz777

I heard that PRL isn't around anymore, this true? Or did it just go private? Orrrr did I just hear complete bs?

----------


## 956Vette

> I heard that PRL isn't around anymore, this true? Or did it just go private? Orrrr did I just hear complete bs?





> Hardly.....It's one of the top UG labs that went semi-private.


  :Wink/Grin:  still applies I believe

----------


## Blitz777

Sorry I guess I wasn't clear heh, I meant, did it go completely private?

----------


## 956Vette

> Sorry I guess I wasn't clear heh, I meant, did it go completely private?


My apologies, you were correct earlier. They are no longer around

----------


## Blitz777

> My apologies, you were correct earlier. They are no longer around


Nothin to appoligze about, I was unclear... and to think I am an english major.

----------


## vein-x

by "no longer around anymore" do you mean no longer whoring to the public and 15 year olds who need to make the cut?? i have a source claiming to go through PRL and after reading this, i dont know. as i've read, PRL is a great source, but they won't be very helpful if they take my $$ and "shut down" again...

----------


## Jimbo2

> by "no longer around anymore" do you mean no longer whoring to the public and 15 year olds who need to make the cut??


That's about the most moronic post I've ever read here. You have absolutely no basis for that statement. You obviously don't know PRL and you obviously didn't know anything about his business practices. They say that "Ignorance is bliss".....you must be one happy camper.

----------

